# NEW!!! LOCAL KING MACKEREL TOURNAMENT



## Tide In Knots

Ok I need help from the forum. I have come up with a new tournament for our area that I think (hope) will be successful for all involved. First and foremost, the event will not be profitable for me or any other individual involved.ALL proceeds WILL go to Covenant Hospice and the way I have it set up they are guaranteed to make at least a little money. Here's where I need your help at this point. I am meeting with a potential host site's management team on Friday and I would like to show them there is interest in the event. So here's what I have so far. The event would be held in the PERDIDO KEY AREA should it come to fruition.With a host site and a tremendous sponsorship turnoutand some volunteers to help outthis event will happen....

May 24, 2008

THE PERDIDO KEY MACK ATTACK 

ALL PROCEEDS BENEFIT COVENANT HOSPICE!!!!

ONE DAY TOURNAMENT (SIGN OUT AT CAPTAIN'S MEETING)

SITE: @ Lost Key Marina and Yacht Club

ENTRY FEE: $300

SCALES: 3-7PM

PAYOUTS NOT GUARANTEED AT THIS POINT!!!! SPONSORSHIP NEEDED!!!!

KING MACKEREL OPEN DIVISION AMBERJACK DIVISION

1st- $5000 1st-$1000

2nd- $25002nd- $500

3rd- $2000 3rd- $300

4th- $1500 

5th- $1000 COBIA DIVISION

6th- $800 1st- $1000

7th- $700 2nd- $500

8th- $600 3rd- $300

9th- $500 

10th- $400 LARGEST BARRACUDA BONUS $500

LADY ANGLER BONUS $500 value

SMALL BOAT DIVISION (<23FT) JUNIOR ANGLER BONUS $500 value

1st- $1500

2nd- $1200SINGLE ENGINE BOAT BONUS (King only)

3rd- $1000 1st- $750

4th- $8002nd- $500

5th- $500 3rd- $250

TARGET WEIGHT BONUS CATEGORY ($50 ENTRY) WINNER GETS 50% HOSPICE GETS 50%

ALL TOURNAMENT SPECIES ELIGIBLE FOR TARGET WEIGHT

TWT- $300, $200, $100 with a 40/30/20 payout....10 to expenses/hospice

IF YOU WOULD PLEASE REPLY TO THIS THREAD IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN PARTICIPATING IN THIS EVENT AND NOTE EITHER AS A POTENTIAL SPONSOR OR COMPETITOR. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR SUGGESTIONS PLEASE PM ME ON THIS SITE. I WILL LET YOU KNOW IF THIS WILL BE A DEFINITE GO OR NO GO WELL IN ADVANCE OF MAY 2008. KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED.


----------



## bluffman2

can you start from another port and are there any boundries.......we would be coming out of D/island or Pascagoula!!!!


----------



## John B.

add a pier division for 25 bucks a person, winner gets 1/2 of entry fee hospice gets the other 1/2


----------



## Tide In Knots

NO BOUNDARIES......ANOTHER PORT??? AT THIS POINT I AM GOING TO SAY YES. THE REGISTERED CAPTAIN WILL BE REQUIRED TO ATTEND THE CAPTAINS MEETING TO PICK UP THE BOAT NUMBER/ID CARD WHICH WILL BE USED FOR WEIGH IN PURPOSES AND SIGN OUT AT THE END OF THE MEETING. MY DESIRE IS TO HAVE A SHORT AND SWEET MEETING TO DISCUSS ANY CONCERNS AND THEN BREAK OUT. NOTHING FANCY PLANNED THERE AS OF YET. THIS OF COURSE IS SUBJECT TO CHANGE.....


----------



## bonita dan

That's exactly what we need for our area:clap I'm sure there will be a bunch of replies for this to take place. Good luck and we'll keep those fingers crossed.


----------



## offshore64

me and some friends would probably be interested if it ends up happening for sure


----------



## Strictly Bizness

Brad,

You can count on Team Strictly Bizness to compete. I bet i can rally up a few more entries from my circle of friends. Also let me know if I can be of any help to you (maybe a pre tournament volunteer if needed). But my team will definitely enter. I wan't to see as many of these local tourneys as possible. Good Luck!!!!!

-Shane


----------



## LATERALINE

I'm Down!


----------



## J.Sharit

I expect that Team Share-it would want a piece of that action. Hope the ideabears fruit. I work indirectly with the Hospice group and they do some fine work for those in need. Keep us informed of your progress and if there is some way we can get involved we will.


----------



## Bigg J

right on, make it happen captn


----------



## Tide In Knots

I like the interest shown so far being that it is only December and a lot of people aren't as active on the forum right now. Put the word out and let's get some more interest generated so we can make this happen. It's going to be hard for little ol' me to get this to happen on my own.


----------



## User1265

I would gladly volunteer my help if you need it. I don't have any experience in doing something like this but I is a perty lerned guy. Seriously though if you need volunteers shoot me a pm. I have fished in a king mack tourn many years ago and I enjoy just going to tournaments since I don't have the resources to fish one right now. I think it would be fun to be involved and I have lots of time on my hands.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Thank you for volunteering....I'll let you know.


----------



## brnbser

I'll do what I can to help in any way I can Brad. Just let me know and as I said on KC.com, I'm sure I can scare a team together for a local tourney.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Thanks Scott.


----------



## Renegade

Brad, seriously let me know if I can help. Not sure if I will have a boat then but would love to fish the tournament. I am sure I can find someone to fish with. All I need is a ride to the saddle with one 3 lb hardtail, a tld20, and a 7/0 "J" hook on some #7 wire. On like a chicken bone!!!! 

I am insterested in helping with a small sponshorship as well if thats appropriate.

PJ Mcleod

572 3724

standin by


----------



## reelsmooth19

I think that would be fun lets do it. iam ready.:grouphug


----------



## sosmarine

How about a "Non Powered" division for Kayaks?


----------



## Tide In Knots

PJ and reelsmooth,

Thanks for the kind replies and offers to participate and contribute to the effort. I feel like the meeting went well on Friday and I remain optimistic that this event will take place. Everyone keep your fingers crossed and I will do all I can to tailor this event to the customers desires while keeping in mind a fair and level playing field for all participants. Besides what else is there to do on the Saturday of Memorial Day Weekend around here?? I'll keep everyone posted on this thread and will make an announcement on a new thread when there are more official details. Thank you all foryour support. Remember this is not for me, it's for you and Covenant Hospice.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

Brad,

Let me know when its time to start getting sponsors together. I have a few contacts that I could scare up and forward on to you. I think we could get a couple of them on board. Just give me a call.

-Shane 390-6223


----------



## Tide In Knots

Thanks Shane...I'll be in touch.


----------



## gottafish

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I like SOS Marine's idea of non-motorized division similar to the pier division. Many kayakers such as me can't afford the cost of a boat, so the $300 entry fee would be pretty steep for us individuals. A smaller entry fee for a non-motorized division and a pier division would increase the participation and thus raise more money AND awareness for the charity. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I know there are always quite a few yakers out around the Navarre Beach pier when I go and if you take a look at how many yakers participate on this forum (during the warmer months) you can seethat thereis a lot of potential.The growth of kayak fishing has been phenomenal and all of the tournaments need to consider that forfuture tournaments.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Ilovefishing tournaments, have done pretty well since buyingmy1st kayak in August, would love to participate in this one, but I think my wife would just laugh at me when I told how much it would cost me. Other than that, the outline for what you have sounds great and I think it will be well-received!<o></o>


----------



## Tide In Knots

I like the ideas guys but keep in mind there needs to be consideration towards the policing of the tournament. I have some ideas of how to police a pier and kayak division through some suggestions via PM. Now let's see how many people would participate. Who would like to see a pier division and/or a kayak division?


----------



## gottafish

I would like to see a pier and kayak division.


----------



## DoubleD

Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## John B.

> *gottafish (12/10/2007)*I would like to see a pier and kayak division.


as would i... it's wayyy to early to tell how many people will enter though


----------



## BigFishKB

If he has a pier/kayak division, I would hope that a lot of the people that fish the piers or kayaks would enter. Its not that often that someone has these categories in a tourney.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Lost Key Marina and Yacht Club has agreed to host the event from the Captain's meeting to the Awards Banquet. They are the closest public marina to Pensacola Pass in the same location Rod and Reel Marina used to be in before Ivan (just east of Southwind Marina and West of Landfall). We are waiting for the definite yes from their risk management team but they think that isn't going to be a problem. They have a beautiful facility that is stillunder construction at this time but should be a great place to weigh in some fish. Now is where the real work begins. We need sponsors to make this happen. The more interest you show on this thread, the more I have in print to convince them their money will be well spent. Thanks again. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

I think this is a great idea Brad, my brother and I put on a small one day mackerel tournament out of our marina 4 or5 years ago and people seemed to really enjoy it. We had a good turnout and things went real smooth. We had planned on doing it in the years to follow but needless to say, Ivan threw us a little off track and it was put on the back burner. Please let me know if there is anything we can do to help. Good luck!


----------



## Tide In Knots

Thanks Jake!! Hope to see you there.


----------



## BigFishKB

Hey Jake, I enjoyed fishing your tournament when you had it. Hell, we even won some money!!!!! It takes a lot of hard work to put on a tourney so I hope people will show some support to Brad and fish his event. I hope to have my new boat by then so you can count me in. Now I just need to find some team members!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

:toast for a good cause. I'll be in touch


----------



## double trouble

we would sign up in the boat division sounds like fun good luck make it happen


----------



## One Shot

A local tournament sounds great. I am willing to volunteer if needed, just give me a call. 554-2585


----------



## Tide In Knots

Thanks for the offer John. I'll let you know as we get closer.


----------



## Tide In Knots

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>SPONSOR ANNOUNCEMENT!!! 

JEWELERS TRADE SHOP has stepped up and sponsored the Lady Angler Bonus Category. Not only have they sponsored the category but they have raised the value to $1000. They are contributing a $1000 gift certificate to their store at 26 Palafox Pl in Downtown Pensacola. Please recognize them as a sponsor of this event and give them an opportunity to get your business.

http://www.jewelerstradeshop.com/


----------



## need2fish

I'd participate in a kayak division if there were one (and the entry fee was more like $100). If not I'll try to get onsomebody else's boat and fish it - I'm boatless now.


----------



## User1265

> *need2fish (1/17/2008)*I'd participate in a kayak division if there were one (and the entry fee was more like $100). If not I'll try to get onsomebody else's boat and fish it - I'm boatless now.


There is a Kayak div and the entry fee is only $30.


----------



## need2fish

> There is a Kayak div and the entry fee is only $30.


Thanks! I can do that for sure.


----------



## gottafish

I plan to participate with my kayak, too. Looking forward to it!


----------

